# Sturmey Archer RS-RF3 Does it exist?



## talljako (Oct 26, 2011)

The S.A. web page shows it, but does such a rotary shift three speed exist in the wild?


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm holding one in my hand.

jd


----------



## talljako (Oct 26, 2011)

And where did you find that one?


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

I got mine (retail) from biketoolsetc about six months ago.

Any USA/NA bike shop should be able to get one (wholesale) through United Bicycle Supply.

jd


----------



## talljako (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks John, my Google searches have turned up nothing, and my lbs seems unaware of it's existance.


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

Mine is in queue for a project build and I'm frustrated that hasn't happened yet. Anyway, for those who are unfamiliar with this hub, _on paper_ it should be the cat's pyjamas among three speeds. The std Sturmey pull chain arrangement has been replaced in this model by a rotary cam, with the shift actuation inside the dropouts. The shift cable is simple to attach/remove with no unthreading/readjusting of anything. The R-SRF3 has a solid axle not weakened by any internal passageways or cut outs, and the axle nut threads are 3/8" like Shimano rather than 13/32" like other S.A. hubs. Otherwise, it continues with Sturmey goodness: the beautiful polished hub shell, NIG, comes in the box with all the nuts, washers, cable, shifter, cog, etc you need to put it in service, &etc.

jd

Note: The cable pull requirements to shift the R-SRF3 are _greater_ than the classic AW family of hubs, and it uses a different (factory) shifter. Mine came with a dual paddle 'push-push' (RapidFire style) straight bar shifter.


----------



## talljako (Oct 26, 2011)

John, would you know if the hub housing on those two 3 speed hubs is interchangeable?


----------



## john_dalhart (Nov 6, 2009)

talljako said:


> John, would you know if the hub housing on those two 3 speed hubs is interchangeable?


I do *not* _know_. They look the same outside, and the computer drawing in the Sturmey catalog make them look the same on the inside.

jd


----------



## talljako (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow, nice photo. This is helpful to me because my current project with the SRF looks like it won't leave a lot of clearance (fat aluminum frame, external shift cable, big feet). My thought was that I might be able to swap guts on my already built wheel, however this photo shows that a much greater dish would be required.
I plan to now run the cable up the seat stay and see how that works.

Thanks once again John!


----------

